# secretario de la facultad



## almudenamf

Intento traducir un certificado de estudios y no me pega nada que "secretario de la facultad" sea "Faculty Secretary", ¿alguna sugerencia?

¡¡muchas gracias!!


----------



## JDWFball90

"The Faculty" es los empleados.    Así, “faculty secretary” está bien.


----------



## 3pebbles

hi almudenamf,
I've heard "secretary of the faculty" more often but I expect you can use both.  Anyone else have any ideas???


----------



## JDWFball90

"Secretary of the Faculty"  sounds like a job with a big title.  Somebody who is just the secretary for the faculty would probably just be "falculty secretary."  Much like "office secretary" or "school secretary"


----------



## almudenamf

Muchas gracias a todos, usaré "faculty secretary" y...  ¡a ver qué pasa!


----------



## fer_plus

Hi mates, JDWFball90 in Spanish public administration the Secretaries use to have important functions like oversee the legality of the actuations and use to be occuppied by graduates. I think we need more information in this case.


----------



## fer_plus

I forgot... In Spain Facultad is more like "college department" or "university school" something like this.


----------



## JDWFball90

Yeah, if almudenamf is just talking about somebody who does office work and answer phones, etc. I would use faculty secretary.  If it is an amdinistrative job, or a powerful position, then "Secretary" is probably the title and "Secretary of the Faculty" would be best.  In the U.S. our government has positions like "Secretary of the State".  But he would have someone working for him, keeping his schedule and answering his phone who is his secretary.


----------



## fer_plus

In Spain it´s similar. But the pepople who assists the secretaries, directors, subdirectors, etc. and make administrative job are "auxiliares administrativos", "administrativos" or "técnicos superiores o de gestión", It´s depends. I think is better "The Secretary of the Faculty", they use to sign the documents or somebody by delegation of theirs.


----------



## JDWFball90

Of course I would concede my point to a native speaker.


----------



## fer_plus

hehehe, I made studies relationed whith public goverment and I can swear you that It´s to make somebody crazy try to asimilitate the categories of US public´s employes whith the european. Translations are always plenty of matizations.
 Once we could open a theme about the diferent terminology in public goverments but It´s so boring.


----------



## Betza

Aunquew ya pasó algún tiempo dejame decirte que para secretario es mejor usar REGISTRAR, ya que SECRETARY hace referencia más a los secretarios de grandes instituciones como secretario de la ONU, OEA, etc. Para un centro de estudios es más adecuado y preciso decir REGISTRAR. Buesca en un buen diccionario inglés, inglés, ubica la acepción REGISTRAR, a ver que encuentras.


----------



## alelifich

College /Univerisity assistant? Assitant at the  College/University??

O secretary


----------



## Betza

alelifich said:
			
		

> College /Univerisity assistant? Assitant at the College/University??
> 
> O secretary


Deberías decirme que es lo que quieres traducir, es decir, deberíar darme la versión original. Pero de todas maneras sería mejor College /Univerisity assistant.


----------



## alelifich

No, fue una sugerencia para este tema. Nada más, como es algo que se me ocurrió,  y no es algo de lo que estuviera totalmente segura, entonces por eso  puse el signo de interrogación.


----------



## Txiri

A registrar in an American university institution usually has functions which comprise students in all colleges and departments:  they maintain the records of all grades received for coursework, and track when a student has completed course requirements for a degree (although the student´s individual college or department transmits the data to the registrar).  In the original question of almudena, "facultad" is probably best translated as "College", i.e., College of Law, College of Medicine, ..., and it would indeed be incumbent upon the individual´s particular College to supply a verification of studies completed there.  Again, in US institutions, such a person in charge of the College itself is often called a Dean.  The Dean himself-herself does not produce such certificates, but rather, the office which he or she heads, does.  Perhaps if you gave more detail, is it a British institution?  what type of course of studies was followed ... the answers might be more precise.


----------



## Betza

Txiri said:
			
		

> A registrar in an American university institution usually has functions which comprise students in all colleges and departments: they maintain the records of all grades received for coursework, and track when a student has completed course requirements for a degree (although the student´s individual college or department transmits the data to the registrar). In the original question of almudena, "facultad" is probably best translated as "College", i.e., College of Law, College of Medicine, ..., and it would indeed be incumbent upon the individual´s particular College to supply a verification of studies completed there. Again, in US institutions, such a person in charge of the College itself is often called a Dean. The Dean himself-herself does not produce such certificates, but rather, the office which he or she heads, does. Perhaps if you gave more detail, is it a British institution? what type of course of studies was followed ... the answers might be more precise.


 
EXACTLY...that is what a good dictionary or definition says about REGISTRAR, when we say SECRETARIO in any education center..usually our SECRETARIOS do what REGISTRARS  do in US, that's why if we are translating a CERTIFICATE or CERTIFICADO the word REGISTRAR is a very precise translation. If we compare the definitions of REGISTRAR and SECRETARIO (for education) the meanings are very very similar.


----------



## Txiri

almudenamf said:
			
		

> Intento traducir *un certificado de estudios y no me pega nada que "secretario de la facultad"* sea "Faculty Secretary", ¿alguna sugerencia?
> 
> ¡¡muchas gracias!!


 
My point was that in American universities at least, there is only ONE Registrar.

On the other hand, there are a number of "Facultades":  College of Arts and Sciences, the Graduate School, the College of Education, the College of Agriculture, the College of Engineering, and so on.

A Registrar issues an official *transcript *, and it does so on behalf of all the individual Colleges.  A university department or College might issue a "certificate of studies", but such can in no way be construed as a transcript.

Perhaps the original poster could clarify what she meant by "certificate of studies".


----------



## mariposita

I believe that it should be:

*Registrar of the School of X* (for example, School of Arts and Humanities)
*Registrar of the College of X*

In Spain, the transcript is usually issued by the "facultad," so the secretario is equivalent to a registrar. A dean is a *decano* or *vicedecano.*


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

almudenamf said:
			
		

> Intento traducir un certificado de estudios y no me pega nada que "secretario de la facultad" sea "Faculty Secretary", ¿alguna sugerencia?
> 
> ¡¡muchas gracias!!


*Faculty* es la *plana docente*, *cuerpo de docentes*, *profesorado*, en fin.......grupo de profesores. El *secretario general* es el *registrar*, si sólo quieres *secretario* entonces es *secretary*, tan simple como eso, pero por lo general se refiere al *registrar*
 SENDEBAR dice: "jamás traducir *faculty* como *facultad*"


----------



## Casey123

But what if I want to translate "Registrar" or "University Registrar" into Spanish?  Isn't it a bit imprecise to say "Secretario de la facultad" or "Secretario general de de la facultad"?


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Casey123 said:
			
		

> But what if I want to translate "Registrar" or "University Registrar" into Spanish? Isn't it a bit imprecise to say "Secretario de la facultad" or "Secretario general de de la facultad"?


"*University Registrar*" = *Secretario General** (it is no a Secretario General de la Facultad)*
"*School Registrar*" = *Secretario de la Facultad*


----------



## Casey123

Great!  Thank you very much!


----------



## Cecilio

Apparently, the word "registrar" is applied to universities or colleges, but not to other types of educational institutions (primary, secondary, etc.), whereas Spanish "secretario" is generally used in such places, and in some others, like associations, local government, etc. Is there a "registrar" at a secondary school in Britain or the USA? Or at a local council, working as a subordinate to the mayor?


----------



## JimmyJames

What about "faculty assistant" ?


----------



## Casey123

In the US, I have never heard of "registrar" being used in any context other than:

 (1) universities and colleges - The University Registrar is a person responsible for student records
 (2) a county registrar - usually responsible for voter records or statistics of some sort; sometimes the same office is called 'county recorder'
 (3) and "Domain Name Registrar", which is only used with respect to registering domain names on the internet, and refers to the company or entity who "registers" your domain name on your behalf (and also, manages your registration information on the internet)

So, no, registrar isn't used to my knowledge at secondary schools, but yes it is used in local government.


----------



## Casey123

JimmyJames said:
			
		

> What about "faculty assistant" ?



do you mean, what is the translation of "faculty assistant"?  I think that would be "auxiliar de clase" - let's see what the natives think


----------



## Casey123

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Apparently, the word "registrar" is applied to universities or colleges, but not to other types of educational institutions (primary, secondary, etc.), whereas Spanish "secretario" is generally used in such places, and in some others, like associations, local government, etc. Is there a "registrar" at a secondary school in Britain or the USA? Or at a local council, working as a subordinate to the mayor?



does "secretario general" mean "registrar" to you in a University context?


----------



## Cecilio

No, we would never use "secretario general" for universities. But "secretario de la facultad" would sound very normal, like "secretario del ayuntamiento/colegio/, de la asociación, etc.". There's another interesting word, especially for associations: el "tesorero", but this word is not used for bigger organizations like a school.


----------



## Casey123

Interesting... what about "secretario de la universidad"?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cecilio

I've been having a look at the Valencia University web-page, and there is a "secretario general". I don't know if that's the common term in all Spanish universities, but maybe it is. In any case, you don't find "secretarios generales" in schools. You would find it however in ministries. Ministries and universities are supposed to be big, complex institutions, above the range of local government or education.


----------



## elroy

"University registrar" makes sense to me for "Secretario general," but I've never heard of a registrar for a specific department ("facultad") in the United States, so I'm not sure how to translate "Secretario de la facultad."  Any ideas?   I need this to make sense to a US audience.


----------

